
Map of coins - ca98am79
http://mapofcoins.com/bitcoin
======
falsedan
Oh, cryptocurrencies, not coins; and lineage, not map.

Was really looking forward to a comparison of the historical range of the
shekel vs. the denarius.

~~~
lucideer
Same. This is why I clicked.

------
brepl
I can't find Ethereum on this diagram. Is this just for Bitcoin and its forks?

~~~
helb
Maybe that's because the site is rather outdated, look at the timeline on the
left (latest data from 2015 for the BTC map, and 2014 for most of the others).

------
Cerium
Wow, there are a lot more than I imagined. What is the point of many of these?
Do they have special purposes or something else that is not obvious?

~~~
johanneskanybal
You press fork on github. You write some catchy posts. In one way or another
you distribute a few million coins while keeping a few million yourself. Now
you sell. That's the shitty side of it and it's a little bit more involved but
not much. On the more legitimate side of it it's a way to raise public cash
for software projects.

~~~
ponyous
Someone said to me recently that ICOs are for software raising money... but
isn't bitcoin alone perfect for that? Just creat an address and everyone can
donate?

Plus you get much less overhead because you dont need to fork the coin and set
up miners and blah blah...

~~~
ConfucianNardin
Often founders (used to?) pre-mine (i.e. mine coins before releasing the
currency to the public), or set their currency up to give them a given
percentage of all mined coins.

Assuming you can create enough hype for your new coin, this can be much more
profitable than just taking donations/funding through a BTC wallet.

------
chejazi
A lot (most?) of the coins on the bitcoin page are dead. Many were created as
thinly veiled, MLM/HYIP/pump and dump schemes.

------
amelius
It should show popularity or trading volume. Most of these coins are quite
useless, practically speaking.

------
booleandilemma
This really crystallizes for me how out of hand cryptocurrencies have gotten,
thanks!

~~~
VMG
wait until you learn about these:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_currencies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_currencies)

------
joshlemer
Nice, but a little disappointing that it only goes as recent as April 2015.

~~~
IncRnd
That's only on the BTC map. The other maps don't even go that far.
Unfortunately.

------
Kinnard
I think cryptocurrencies count as temes, the third replicator in a succession
after genes and memes:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ_9-Qx5Hz4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ_9-Qx5Hz4)

------
erik998
Where is DMT, Digital Monetary Trust? The DMT rand?

It should be there somewhere between 2000-2004

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Monetary_Trust](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Monetary_Trust)

------
wietze
It's worth noting that the timeline on the left hand side suggests that the
list was last updated September 2015.

This would explain why some more recent cryptocurrencies such as Zcash (ZEC)
are missing.

------
marcell
What does a line connection mean?

~~~
thisisit
How are the coins connected. For example, BTC being mined via GPU was a big
problem. It lead to TBX using scrypt PoW instead of SHA 256d. Later came LTC
which also used the same PoW. This was further forked to create clones.

------
novalis78
MRS should be MARS

------
mr_woozy
lovely!

